# NUn ist es so weit! [email protected] 01908993384



## major (8 November 2005)

Habe anfang nun anfang eine förmliche Zustellung vom Gericht bekommen. Hätte nicht gedacht, das die mich wegen 240 Euro verklagen. Noch dazu, wo die Anbieter der Nummer (liquid Inc.) mittlerweile im Knast sitzen...

Sollte ich mir lieber einen Anwalt nehmen? Muss ich meinen alten Rechner jetzt auf meine Kosten zu nem Sachverständigen schicken und untersuchen lassen? (kostet sicher...)

Ist die Argumentationslinie: Einwahlnummer  + der Polizei bekanntes böses Einwahlprogramm im Einwahlzeitraum = illegal -> Forderung unberechtigt aus?

Danke für Antwort im still gewordenen Thread


----------



## webwatcher (8 November 2005)

*Re: NUn ist es so weit!*



			
				major schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für Antwort im still gewordenen Thread



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=26002#26002


----------

